# 90g Amazon Aquarium Pictures



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

The Tank (not complete yet, need more Vallisneria)









F0 _Pterophyllum scalare_ 'Brazil'









_Satanoperca jurupari_ (pretty darn sure they are true as well)

















_Mikrogeophagus altispinosa_

The Only Male:

























2 of the 4 Females:


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Sweet! Nice piece of driftwood.

Mike


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice *gage*!!! I'd just move the filter so the intake tube is hidden by that awesome piece of driftwood. Those are indeed jurupari, looks like the nice race with lots of color in the dorsal fin. And those rams are really colorful, they must be digging those tanins.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Way cool!

Holy Tannins, Batman! 

How many Angels?

-Ryan


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there Gage.. Very nice setup and good combo.. I'm sure they are all loving the tannins.. Congrats and good luck with the tank Sue


----------



## tacks (Aug 16, 2009)

A very nice set up. Was wondering are the tannins only caused by the driftwood? Again great job Ed


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Did someone forget to boil there driftwood


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you for the comments everyone 



> Sweet! Nice piece of driftwood.
> 
> Mike


well it better be for %60 + tax from a distributor yet (so about 100-120 in a store) 



> Very nice gage!!! I'd just move the filter so the intake tube is hidden by that awesome piece of driftwood. Those are indeed jurupari, looks like the nice race with lots of color in the dorsal fin. And those rams are really colorful, they must be digging those tanins.


Thank you  means a lot coming from you. I'll see about moving that intake for sure 


> Way cool!
> 
> Holy Tannins, Batman!
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the comment  there are 2 angels, just the lone pair (at least until I can find more of the same locale) 


> Hi there Gage.. Very nice setup and good combo.. I'm sure they are all loving the tannins.. Congrats and good luck with the tank Sue


oh ya, I want my lemon tetras to attempt at spawning (not like any fry will survive, but it would indicate they are thriving) so the tanins are a key part of this biotope 



> A very nice set up. Was wondering are the tannins only caused by the driftwood? Again great job Ed


Ya, the tanins are completely driftwood induced 



> Did someone forget to boil there driftwood


Nope, 100% done on purpose  Amazon naturally has a lot of driftwood and a very low pH so I tried my best to imitate it


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Sweet setup *gage*. :thumb:

Note to self: remember to clean glass of feesh tank before photo shoot.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Sweet setup *gage*. :thumb:
> 
> Note to self: remember to clean glass of feesh tank before photo shoot.


With how dark the waters are I don't think clean glass is an issue. 

That's a good look'n tank, I would add some sort of free floating plant or some ketapang leaves to help add into the total "feel" of the black water environment. Unless you're going for a 100% true biotope.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Sweet setup *gage*. :thumb:
> 
> Note to self: remember to clean glass of feesh tank before photo shoot.


LOL... I know, a couple shots of the Bolivians show some bad water marks, I cleaned the glass half way in...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

M0oN said:


> DeadFishFloating said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet setup *gage*. :thumb:
> ...


I am going for a 100% true biotope for sure, but I like those suggestions and may break the rules a bit 

for top cover I do have a couple pieces of water lettuce in there that should start multiplying any time now 

where do I find these Ketapang leaves?


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love that your staying 100%! That is quite a find on that piece of wood! :drooling:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Great lookin tank. Very natural. Good luck with it.

...Bill


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

gage said:


> M0oN said:
> 
> 
> > DeadFishFloating said:
> ...


The only place I know of to get them is on AquaBid - the lady sells a huge bag of them for 20 bucks out of Singapore. They really do wonders for soft water fish, though. I used to use them for my Guinacara geayi.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sounds awesome, I will definitely look into a bad of em then


----------



## rebecc4 (Jun 7, 2011)

it is awesome gage...
really great


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

you had mentioned real Satanoperca jurupari ? as oppose to ??


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Bamboo said:


> you had mentioned real Satanoperca jurupari ? as oppose to ??


Satanoperca leucosticta, which is so often sold as "jurupari".

This is a rather old thread. When was the last time some one can recal *gage* being about.


----------

